# Slovenian: Čatež



## Setwale_Charm

Zdravo!!
I have a suspicion that this is some place name, since I cannot find it in the dictionary. Could there be a place with such a name ? or how would this be pronounced?


----------



## trance0

I am not aware of any such place in Croatia, in fact this doesn't even look Croatian, it looks(orthographically at least)  rather Polish or maybe Czech. I could well be mistaken though. Or is this word just spelled wrong?


----------



## Duya

This definitely isn't any sort of Croatian. There's no such cluster as *ch* in Croatian.

The only placename I know that vaguely sounds like that is spa čatež in Slovenia.


----------



## trance0

Exactly Čatež came to my mind when I first read this word, but this is not the same word. Written like this I would guess this is either Lower Lusatian Sorbian or Polish.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I also think this could be a misspelling of the Slovenian spa resort of Čatež, which has a Croatian connection: It's very close to the Croatian border, so it's popular among Croatian visitors. The Croatian national soccer team even has its training camp there.

A bit of context would help!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh, this must be it. Just a misspelling, thanks a lot.


----------



## sokol

I changed the thread title accordingly; Setwale - I'm still not sure if that is the correct meaning (context is missing ), the writing Chatec' only would be "logical" for Slovenian Čatež if the word did occur in an English text; else it's really strange and could mean anything.

Edit - I've only just seen your other threads and if this one fits the same context as the others then of course Slovenian it should be. (Still very strange that it is written like that.)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Strange things do happen... It may as well be that the foreign guests had written that in themselves the way they took it by ear.


----------

